# Bought it-sold it



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

I bought this early motorcycle at our local flea market for 400.00


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2021)

Great score!


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 13, 2021)

Is that a Bowden front wheel on the left in that picture?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, the 2nd one Ben signed for me


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

catfish said:


> Great score!



Mike Wolfe recently bought it ,,from the guy I sold it to


----------



## happyclark (Nov 13, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Mike Wolfe recently bought it ,,from the guy I sold it to



Still have it Jim Dennie restored it


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 14, 2021)

Good to hear from you , good luck on the new picks, .   See ya , Walter Branche, I just saw where you wrote about the bikes at the sales , thanks wpb


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2021)

What is it?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 18, 2021)

Someone said a Carter , built for demonstration of carbs, .A man in France wrote me and said it is called a declimer, in France . Mike Wolfe might have more info .


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m West Coast of Florida central and I dream of finding this at the flea markets 

Do you still have it?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 20, 2021)

When you read about the machine , It shows I bought it and sold it , . The guy that I sold it to- Jim Dennie- recently sold it to Mike Wolfe (American Pickers) Mike is happy Clark above in the responces, thanks for your interest . . I find stuff all the time . Good luck searching Florida


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 20, 2021)

Somehow I missed that sorry


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 21, 2021)

Obvious ,


----------

